# crash bang wallup!



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Just received a message from some friends of ours who we were supposed to meet in Spain or Portugal in Feb 09 8O , it appears they met a truck coming round a corner in Portugal on the wrong side of the road and it hit them!.

Fortunately they are both ok and now back in blighty, but there van is a write off and on its way back via the AA.

We had a couple of near misses last year in France and Portugal, fortunately never a problem in Spain.

Any of our band of brothers had a situation while travelling on the continent, and what happened?.


----------



## howardirene (Mar 26, 2006)

Merry Christmas all
Whist driving through France Le Mans last year , we were following a truck laden with timber that looked like garden fence pales.
One of the timbers fell off the truck bounced onto the road and up under our carriage hitting the underside of our motorhome 2 to 3 thuds was heard 
How on earth it did not rip off any cables pipes or what ever else is on the underside of the van is a miracle.
Please keep a good distance from these types of loads; I did, but that fencing pale found me that day.
I was lucky 
Next time I’m following what seems to be an un-safe load; I’m giving it a 200 yard wide berth.
Happy Christmas 
Howard & Irene


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Merry Christmas,

Coming around Cadiz last January after touring Morocco, we overtook a wagon carrying empty pallets. As we overtook, a bit of wood flew off and hit the luton fairing and smashed the Heki roof-light. Gaffer tape came to the rescue.

Keeping a good distance away from casually loaded lorries is good advice!


----------

